# SSL-Zertifikat erweitern



## TIMS_Ralf (14. September 2022)

Moin's,
mir ist gerade ein Lapsus passiert: Habe via Plesk ein SSL-Zertifikat mit SSLit / LetsEncrypt für eine Domain "domain.de" eingerichtet. Dabei habe ich vergessen, auch die "www"-Adresse "www.domain.de" zu schützen (anzuclicken). Jetzt finde ich keinen Weg, das nachzuholen und auch das Löschen des Zertifikats ( um es dann neu anzulegen) funzt nicht.
Alles googeln half bisher auch nix.

Kann mir bitte mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke Euch!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (14. September 2022)

Logge dich in Plesk ein, wähle die Domain und dann auf SSL-Zertifikat. Aktiviere den Schalter "Webseite schützen", dann kannst dort www aktivieren. Nach kurzer Zeit sollte dann das Zertifikat neu ausgestellt werden. So funktioniert es zumindest unter Plesk Obsidian Version 18.0.46


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (15. September 2022)

Hallo und erstmal Danke!

Habe dort Obsidian 18.0.36, dürfte aber kein Unterschied machen, geht so aber leider nicht.
Hab's jetzt hinbekommen: Für die Nachwelt: ;-) ...:

Wie von m.scatello beschrieben: Login - Domains - Domain wählen - auf SSL-/TSL-Zertifikate -
dann:
- Oben rechts, grauer Button: "Zertifikat erneut ausstellen"
- dort die Subdomain "www. ..." aktivieren... ( und / oder andere...)
- OK

Dann geht's 

Trotzdem danke!
Grüße Ralf


----------

